# What do you use to trim around edges and obstacles?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Now that I've been using a greensmower I'm finding that edges and other obstacles in my yard are more difficult to get around. I have a string trimmer that I'm using to manage these areas but what I'm finding is that at this low height of cut it's really easy to misjudge the level of the trim and end up cutting too low and "browning up" these areas.

What have all of you found to be the best way to keep this from happening? Do I just need to be more careful?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUyEPuq96-U

Maruyama Landscape Blade - I really need to get one my self


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I use my TruCut to get as close as possible usually winthin 1-2 inches and then I'm very careful with the weedeater.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They're not cheap, but I really like my Maruyama Landscape Blade. Let me know if you have any specific questions about it.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> They're not cheap, but I really like my Maruyama Landscape Blade. Let me know if you have any specific questions about it.


I've been eyeballing these for about six months and want to get one. Buying is sort of confusing. The power head is purchased separate from the blade, correct? Are there other accessories that can be purchased and used with the power head besides the blade?

Are there other power heads that the blade will work with, i.e. Stihl? Does the blades dull and require sharpening?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I've been eyeballing these for about six months and want to get one. Buying is sort of confusing. The power head is purchased separate from the blade, correct? Are there other accessories that can be purchased and used with the power head besides the blade?
> 
> Are there other power heads that the blade will work with, i.e. Stihl? Does the blades dull and require sharpening?


Yes, you buy the power head, then whatever attachments you want. That said, they do (or did) make an "LB30" that is a dedicated Landscape Blade unit. When I shopped it, there wasn't any significant savings to go with the dedicated unit - compared to what you gain by being able to add different attachments.

They offer a number of different attachments, similar to the offerings from other manufacturers:

​
For attachments, I went with the landscape blade, curved edger, and string trimmer. I love the landscape blade so much I haven't even used the string trimmer yet. It's really cool to be able trim without throwing grass clippings back onto your shoes, socks, pants, etc. :thumbup:

I think MQ adapted a discontinued Yamaha (?) branded "landscape blade" to fit his Stihl power head, but I'm really not sure about adaptability - I just opted to buy into the Maruyama system (I did run Stihl).

The manual recommends an interval for sharpening the blades, but I think I decided the number of hours they recommend was going to be over several seasons of use for my lawn. I haven't noticed any degradation of performance thus far, but understand that can vary with both run time and what you're using it for. The blades can also be replaced, and I think that cost was somewhere in the $60-70 range.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

A Maruyama!!!!
I haven't used it much so I will review later. I recently purchased mine off of eBay. I have a thread on the equipment forum http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=117. I will update it once I get home with pics.


----------



## HitEmTrue (Apr 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> They're not cheap, but I really like my Maruyama Landscape Blade. Let me know if you have any specific questions about it.


I've got questions!

How does it work? :lol: Is it turning faster than it appears in the video? Is resting on the ground?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

HitEmTrue said:


> How does it work? :lol: Is it turning faster than it appears in the video?


 
They work like these do 
The shutter speed of the camera makes it look like they are not spinning very fast, but they are.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HitEmTrue said:


> I've got questions!
> 
> How does it work? :lol: Is it turning faster than it appears in the video? Is resting on the ground?


It has two round blades that spin in opposite directions. It does spin faster than it appears in the video above - that was a frame rate illusion.

This is what the bottom of the landscape blade looks like. When trimming low (reel mower height), that center ring on the bottom does sort of rest/float along the ground.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Any issues damaging the blades if it contacts things like the retaining wall for my raised flower bed?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Any issues damaging the blades if it contacts things like the retaining wall for my raised flower bed?


It doesn't really cut at the tips of the blades, so it actually makes it a little easier to trim up against a smooth surface without damaging it like string line could.

A limitation is that because it is round, you can't force it into a corner like you could with a string line... or say if you had grass growing up between a mortar joint along a brick wall.

Where it really shines is being able to leave behind a manicured look at ~1/2" or less, which would take a lot of effort with a string trimmer.


----------



## HitEmTrue (Apr 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> It doesn't really cut at the tips of the blades, so it actually makes it a little easier to trim up against a smooth surface without damaging it like string line could.


Thanks, that answered my next question. There's a Maruyama video shows it trimming along a brick wall and and near a tree.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I love this thing! Def adding it to my list!


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Maybe my road to riches is to invent this same attachment with a universal fit for other trimmers 

I want it but just this toy would cost more than my greens mower did! I'll have to figure out a way to justify that one when the wife is talking new furniture right now 

Thanks everyone, great suggestion!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Maybe my road to riches is to invent this same attachment with a universal fit for other trimmers
> 
> I want it but just this toy would cost more than my greens mower did! I'll have to figure out a way to justify that one when the wife is talking new furniture right now
> 
> Thanks everyone, great suggestion!


I've been considering something similar. Going to check out my husqvarna string trimmer attachment point and see what it would take to adapt one of these. I do have CNC mill and lathe access, which may be crucial in building an adapter.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Where can I buy this thing? Is it an entire unit or just a head/attachment that you can put on any trimmer/weedeater?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Where can I buy this thing? Is it an entire unit or just a head/attachment that you can put on any trimmer/weedeater?


Here is how IriasJ2009 bought his. A few others have them and may be able to to help provide info also.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MQ - what did you have to do to convert the head for use with Stihl?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Spammage said:


> MQ - what did you have to do to convert the head for use with Stihl?


I originally purchased just the head from R&R, it's a Kawasaki but is the same thing as the Maruyama. I ended up having to get a shaft from online to fit in the head as it is a Torx bit and the Stihl's are square, if I remember right. Then I cannibalized a shaft from my Stihl trimmer and used the insert too. I did have to cut the shaft down too in order to get everything to fit right. I may revisit it later over the winter to see if I can make it longer as it seems a little shorter than the trimmer.

Let me know if you need more information or pictures or you want to bounce ideas around.


----------

